# Tablero instrumental Renault megane Muerto!!!



## elfacha0102 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola a todos... Buscando x el foro, vi que se hablaba de un tablero de scenic. Lamentablemente, no es el mismo que el del megane que yo tengo para reparar.
Como no es lo mio, no le queria meter mano, pero como la falla la realizo en el taller, y ademas es el auto de un conocido, decidi meterle un poco de mano para ver si lo salvo.

El problema fue andando, al frenar en un semaforo, se bajaron todas las agujas, y se encendieron algunos testigos. Al mover nuevamente el auto, arranco de vuelta a la normalidad. Asi hizo 2 o 3 veces, hasta que no prendieron mas las agujas (RPM, combustible, cuenta kilometros e inclusive la pantallita que dice los kilometros y demas)

Tuve la oportunidad de probarlo en otro auto, y hace lo mismo que en este. Y tambien le puse a este, el del otro, y funciona a la perfeccion.

Bueno, como para comenzar el hilo, creo que estaria bien.

Tengo fotos del mismo para adjuntar, si es que alguien puede darme una mano.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 8, 2014)

hola: 
subi algunas fotos y vemos


----------



## elfacha0102 (Jul 8, 2014)

Aca van un par!!!!



El tablero armado, se ve como este!!!


----------

